# Buying A Fishing Kayak



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

I'm planning on buying a fishing kayak for this summer. I'll be on Kelleys Island for a couple months and want to use it just around the bay and the state park. What would you recommend? I plan on getting a longer, sit-on kayak and only going out when the lake is glass (just a personal preference). I also wonder if it's better on buying a new or used kayak. Either way, I plan on visiting Cabela's and Dick's this week just to look around and get additional help.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Aang said:


> I'm planning on buying a fishing kayak for this summer. I'll be on Kelleys Island for a couple months and want to use it just around the bay and the state park. What would you recommend? I plan on getting a longer, sit-on kayak and only going out when the lake is glass (just a personal preference). I also wonder if it's better on buying a new or used kayak. Either way, I plan on visiting Cabela's and Dick's this week just to look around and get additional help.


Check out Nucanoe kayaks. I've been kayak fishing for a while now and have had a few different brands. I'm 100% team Nucanoe for life. They just released the Unlimited model a few weeks ago. Patiently waiting on mine to arrive. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. 
On a side note, even if you decided to go with a different kayak. If you truly are serious about getting into kayak fishing as a hobby, buy as high quality as you can afford. I would steer clear of Cabela's or any other big box store kayaks.


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Love my Vibe SeaGhost 130. 13' long and very stable.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know where you're located, but kayaks aren't a one size fits all type of thing. Make a list of what is most important to you. Sounds like fishing open water in Erie is a starting point... That pushes you toward a sit on top, self bailing hull. Stability steals away at efficiency when paddling. The more stable it is the harder you have to paddle. Pedal drive allows you to have both hands free for playing fish and netting them. A good seat is worth the $$$. I use a Jackson Cuda LT. It weighs 50# empty and I can load it by myself on the roof of my truck. It is moderately stable but easy to paddle. It fit the "Goldie Locks" criteria that I had. I went to get a Coosa HD, but I soon realized that a 100# boat was a huge problem in the loading and un-loading game. If you are near Avon Lake, then the Backpackers Shop is a great starting point. Reece has been in the business forever and knows it inside and out. Erie Outfitters is right around the corner and also carries kayaks. Not sure of your budget, but a little more on day one saves you a lot later. I really like my Jackson, but there are a lot of players in the game now that have really brought nice yaks to the market. LAST, but not least... Save some money for a good life jacket and a good paddle. Assuming you are going to paddle, remember every inch that boat moves is because of the water displaced by that paddle. Ounces can become tons on a long day with a head wind. Take your time, do your homework, and buy once cry once. Good Luck!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I have two Jacksons and I love them Both are very stable which was my #1 priority I can stand in both of mine and have had my Big Rig out in Tampa Bay. But I did sacrifice paddling speed for the heavier stable boat. Capt j-rod got it right when he suggested sitting down and listing whats important to you. I'm not throwing either of my Jacksons on top of a car, or winning any races in them. But I'm not falling out of it either. I slide mine in the back of a pick-up with no problem.
The last boat i bought , Cabela's, Dicks, or Bass Pro didnt have squat. I would suggest goin online to start you're search. During the pandemic you could hardly find a kayak, let alone a good one.
Go on the factory websites , Jackson, Hobie. NuCanoe Find something you want first , then try to find someone who sells it. It's not that easy Most of them will list dealers, although thats not always reliable. We lost a good dealer when The Kayak Corral just over the Michigan border closed
If you're heading up to Cabelas , Maumee Tackle in Maumee has a few Jacksons. I bought a Jackson Bite Angler there last year when no one else had a boat in stock. Do your homework before you drive all over for nothing.
Heavy Metal is right. Steer clear of the big box stores unless you find something you really want in one. Most of the boats I looked at online in those places were junk. I'd also advise stepping up and getting a good brand name boat, but thats up to your finances


----------



## FrankTheGrimes (May 22, 2020)

I have an ocean kayak prowler 13 and have been on erie with it. Got caught is some nasty stuff and made it back no trouble. I’ll second the poster above that said get a good paddle and jacket. Anything from bending branches works great. On the big water stability is very important, don’t want to take a bath up there. Practice getting back in from the water. Another very important piece to stability is seat position even more so than width. The ocean kayak has your ass right at about water level. The higher you go in seat position is an exponential decrease in stability. But that being said stability isn’t everything, gotta be able to move through the water. This is where the oceak kayak falls a little short. I’ve never been unable to get through a heavy wind or current and i have been through a lot with it, but it could be faster. The big water shouldn’t be taken lightly and you should pick a yak that can handle it if it gets rough and know your limits when it does.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’m no kayak pro, only year 2 for me.. but keep your size and kayak capacity in mind. I got a good deal on 2 stealth pro anglers. They are 11’8” and at 235 lbs I sometimes wish I had more siting out of the water. It’s really just me though, it handles nicely and is so peaceful.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

What’s your price range? How often do you picture yourself using it?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a vibe 11ft sea ghost and really enjoy it. The only thing I would like differently is a pedal drive system. I find myself wishing that I didn’t have to grab the paddle to move while trying to fish. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

A wide stable kayak to paddle or pedal around KI is ideal. We have a place on the North bay and my Hobie works great. Lots of smallies and walleye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

This is a GREAT Thread!!! I've been thinking of getting into the kayak fishing world myself and found this extremely helpful!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Aang said:


> I'm planning on buying a fishing kayak for this summer. I'll be on Kelleys Island for a couple months and want to use it just around the bay and the state park. What would you recommend? I plan on getting a longer, sit-on kayak and only going out when the lake is glass (just a personal preference). I also wonder if it's better on buying a new or used kayak. Either way, I plan on visiting Cabela's and Dick's this week just to look around and get additional help.


Lots of good ideas here(most are ‘expensive’!) Your plan to go to Dick’s(and to only go on “glass” days!) might have already pointed you in the direction of Dick’s “exclusive“ Lifetime Teton fishing kayak. Comes pretty much ready to roll(paddle might not be incuded?) but you can get your “oar wet” for a very reasonable $399 for(what I consider) a damned good looking rig! And you can load it on top of your vehicle(won’t need a trailer!) which is why most consider a kayak in the first place! Everyone has their preference(the one ‘they‘ own)-all others are “junk”! Should you drop 2-3k bucks into a big name kayak, then decide it’s really not for you, could cost you a lot of time and $$$ to get rid of it. Doing the latter is (imo) akin to wanting to get into “drag racing” and starting out with a “Double A fuel dragster”.


----------

